# any good garage in germany????



## tommo2003 (Jul 2, 2005)

hi all

is there any good GTR skyline garages in germany?? round the kassel area???

i've been told about MPS ENGINEERING are these any good?worth taking it there???? has to be near central germany as i have to get a trailer to take it.

just have a few problems with it- leaking boost from A bank or B bank turbos(that badly that it won't start when hot,and shudders/miss's when u floor it)

and an oil change,(i have the oil and filter but can't be bothered doing it myself)

cheers all

tommo


----------



## Takoon (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello Tommo,

I´m living in Dillenburg and drive to Amsterdam (Suprasport-Arnout) to get good work on my skyline.

I know the MPS-Guys too..

There is not really a good workshop in germany for Skylines near you (my opinion).

When you have any questions, send me a PM.

Cheers,

vik


----------



## tommo2003 (Jul 2, 2005)

well i'm not looking for heavy tuning work on my gtr just the oil change and find the boost leak,surly it can't be that hard.

thats a little far to go with a boost problem


----------



## tommo2003 (Jul 2, 2005)

what do you know about the MPS guys???

good???? bad???? they busy???? did look on there web site,things do look a little expensive thou


----------



## Takoon (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey Tommo,

ask Wellenbrecher, he is here in the forum. He is located between Bremen and Hannover. He can help you out.

Cheers

vik


----------



## tommo2003 (Jul 2, 2005)

i don't think i'm going to get hold of him, just looked when he was last on line here, and it was the 3rd jan 2010. you know any other details for him?


----------



## Takoon (Apr 19, 2010)

tommo2003 said:


> i don't think i'm going to get hold of him, just looked when he was last on line here, and it was the 3rd jan 2010. you know any other details for him?



I know, that he will answer you. In the german forum he is more active as here. Its your choice


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

pm him.. he might recieve email alerts


----------



## GT-R Marius (May 19, 2009)

MPS Engineering is i my oppinion the best choice for Skylines in Germany...the have a lot of experience with these cars and engines!
They have already built a lot of high performance engines with more than 600 hp.
When you see the shop youll know that your car is at the right place!
Visit mps-engineering.de for more informations.
or visit importz.de...there you can see the mps drift cars and the crew


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

What about the garage where Alex works? I don't know where it is or what it's called but I do know it's in Germany


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

would be interested in this info also..as long as they can tune fcon..


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Alex aka EvolutionIV is in Stuttgart, dunno if he maps fcons though.


----------



## Too many liners (Apr 10, 2009)

I wonder 
If anyone has seen one of my skylines over there 
gtst in red 
Long story i sent 3 cars over to schwinefurt a american army guy was selling them for me 
He has basicly stolen them and wont answer my calls or emails 

I know he has sold them 
and there isnt many over there 
If anyone can help let me know

One red gtst manual 1994 
One white gtst white bodykit wheels and exhaust 
One subaru legacy twin turbo estate manual silver bodykit and evil exhuast 
Have pics of all cars 
Bit of a long shot but if you dont ask you dont get


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

get the pictures up of the cars, 

how do you know the guy, if he is in the army get in touch with them.. they won't tolerate it..

also..why did you let him hasve the cars to sell?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

is this the guy...

Need a little help......... - Skyline Owners Forum


----------



## Too many liners (Apr 10, 2009)

Does say GTR but could be ill post some pics in the morning when I get back into work 
But basicly I was dealing with another american solider in ansbach for a while he said he didnt want to sell the cars he had at the time the 3 i speak of and he vouched for his friend this williams guy in swinfurt so he collected the other cars and took them from ansbach 
I rang the army police MPs and they fobbed me off I think or I know he knows them there in his car club he now drives a modded ecplise and has a 4x4 grand cherokee jeep in black with big silly wheels 

I was in a bad situation with the guy in ansbach and I guess I was stupid to trust the new guy but i was to far away to do much about it 

but i know he has sold at least the red gtst it was M198 TNT 
Legacy was N569 END silver wagon had nice 17" deep dish wheels very black windows bodykit awesome exhaust 
The white one had a engine problem which I sent him money to fix but i think is still sat in a garage somewhere which was M22 YAT 
As i said ill post some pics in the morning and im trying to find out what to do 
I know he wasnt supposed to be selling the cars and working for the army but what use that is to me now i dont know


----------



## Too many liners (Apr 10, 2009)

Some pics of two of the cars 
looking for the third


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

contact the german police.. thats your only option..my guess is they are well across the border in eastern europe.. you may be lucky, but I can't see why the mp's would fob you off, would of thought they'd jump at the chance of something interesting to do. Are you sure this other guy was a soldier? if he wasn't then they obviously wouldn't be able to jack.


----------



## Too many liners (Apr 10, 2009)

Yep he is a soldier defo and the first time i spoke to the mps they seemed keen to check it out then when i rang back 
They told me I would get in trouble for sending them over and i should leave well alone turns out this guy who has my cars is well in with the mps and there in his car club or something I guess they wanted to just make it go away 
I think I well report it to the police in germany but just thought if anyone has seen the cars it would make it a bit easier


----------



## tommo2003 (Jul 2, 2005)

*garages in germany??*

sorry to hear that about the cars,not sure what u could do about it.

anyway this thread i started, any garages in germany

not looking at massive amount of work, oil change, have oil and filter,for an RB26DETT but my biggist problem is i've got a boost leak,thats why i can't travel too far(starting to get bad now),come off the boost and stop say at a traffic light it won't restart only when you bunkstart which i'm not too best pleased with doing.

just need all boost pipes checked and if shot replaced the pipes.

worse case in there for a day, max!!!!!proberly end up in a few hours as they change the pipes over


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Try five star performance in dortmund.Jean piere has worked on a few gtr's


----------



## tommo2003 (Jul 2, 2005)

lloked at there web site, looks at if they've only done one,they work on gtr's or was that the only one they've worked one????


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

I know of 3,there own R33 gtr.a R32 gtr and my own R34 gtr.jean piere is an ex 911 ruf mechanic.


----------



## tommo2003 (Jul 2, 2005)

silly question, do you know if they speak english?? my german isn't that "shall we say shit hot" is an understatement.

professor matt, you've been a great help already!!! people like you make this site what it is today!!!

may you have happy motoring for years to come!!!!!


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

yes jean piere and Sidney both speak english.glad to be of help


----------



## AndyStuttgart (Feb 14, 2006)

Got your problems sorted? Shouldn´t be that hard to find someone to fix your boost problem - it´s just a car, after all, not a miracle...


----------



## armt350 (Aug 23, 2010)

If you need a hand I can give it a look i'm in the Nurnberg area. Not a shop, just a GT-R owner who does his own work. 

As for any of those cars in the ansbach area the only one I have seen was a white GTST with purple taillight trim in the katterbach area owned by a young lady working at the scrap yard on post. I'll keep an eye open for you though.


----------



## tommo2003 (Jul 2, 2005)

i'm hoping i've sorted it, been told its coilpacks by 3 tuners in the uk, so ordered new splitfire coilpacks which are on there way from japan as we speak, completly renewed the coilpack lume and removed the coil pack cover(to help stay cool) fit all this and see if all this clears, going to the drifting competition in hockenheim this weekend saturday 2ed october,so see everyone there!!


----------

